# Why did you go for PE?



## roy167 (Apr 12, 2019)

While we await results, I would like to gather information that would be helpful to folks to advance their career or use PE license effectively. Of course, this is assuming we will pass. There is nothing wrong with arming with the information/knowledge whether pass/fail. 

Let me start why did I go for PE. 

My job doesn't actually require it but having a PE license will give me a edge working with utilities/stamping my own studies.  The reason I went for PE is, I had been in 24/7 manufacturing world in my previous job for last 20 yrs and as I age, I wanted to get away from hectic environment and move towards more  of office engineering/design world where there is no 24/7 machine hanging on top of your head. Also, I thought if you have time, why not try it? Having PE may not give you a whole lot of edge but it can't hurt. It can only help but not hurt. You can apply to places where the prerequisite is PE without which you can't even think of applying. 

Please share info as to why did you go for PE? What do you hope to get out of it? What professions you are targeting.  What professions can we get into as a PE? Anything that will be useful. You get the gist of purpose of this thread.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 12, 2019)

It's an expectation of my company. I'm almost at the point where I can't reach the next title without having my PE. Also, with the career path I want to take within my company, it's a requirement


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Apr 12, 2019)

For me, it's the personal satisfaction or reaching 'the top' of my discipline.  If I never actually stamp anything in practice, I'm ok with that.  I will if called upon and I've done my due diligence but I don't strive for that part of the accomplishment.


----------



## StrugglingEngineer (Apr 12, 2019)

I work in the consulting industry for a reputable nationwide A/E firm so I'm expected to pass and obtain PE.

The company I work for, a PE is pretty much a requirement to move up the corporate ladder. Without it, I'll be slaving and doing production work with a decent salary for the entirety of my career whereas with a PE plus a couple more years of experience, I could perhaps slide into more of a management / leadership type role.


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2019)

Promotion.


----------



## SSG (Apr 12, 2019)

StrugglingEngineer said:


> I work in the consulting industry for a reputable nationwide A/E firm so I'm expected to pass and obtain PE.
> 
> The company I work for, a PE is pretty much a requirement to move up the corporate ladder. Without it, I'll be slaving and doing production work with a decent salary for the entirety of my career whereas with a PE plus a couple more years of experience, I could perhaps slide into more of a management / leadership type role.


I never knew private companies required a PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 12, 2019)

Getting my PE was my biggest career goal since I decided to study engineering. I guess you could say my prime motivator was personal ambition.

Secondarily, though, I’d really like to be an independent consultant or start my own firm/practice one day. Can’t start an engineering company without a license.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 13, 2019)

SSG said:


> I never knew private companies required a PE


My firm is private too. And basically to go anywhere in the company, I need the PE


----------



## tb93310 (Apr 15, 2019)

Reason, more opportunity. Not a fan of limits


----------



## Nashi (Apr 15, 2019)

More opportunity and $$. but mostly $$


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2019)

More opportunity and $$$ but also for personal challenge. It was also a prerequisite for the government jobs I was interested in.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 16, 2019)

Personal satisfaction primarily.  I work  for an electric utility and my company as a whole doesn't require it.  However, in my current marketing role,  I interface with industrial and manufacturing companies regarding technical service issues.  At times having the PE adds additional credibility.  Ironically the PE has benefitted me  more in marketing than when I worked in transmission and distribution.


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Apr 16, 2019)

Its a matter of pride and do not tell me i cannot accomplish that. My bachelor degree is Electrical Engineer Technology (ABET accredited 135 credits at graduation), over the years i have gotten annoyed with the attitude EET is worthless. Plus my company offers a very generous pay raise once you pass.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 16, 2019)

Requirement to take the SE exam in California


----------



## User1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Stardust said:


> Requirement to take the SE exam in California


this, in washington


----------

